

What is freedom? - paraschopra
http://paraschopra.com/blog/philosophy/what-is-freedom.htm

======
digitalengineer
If you want to see how deep the rabbit hole of freedom can be, I would
recommend "How I Found Freedom in an Unfree World: A Handbook for Personal
Liberty"

 _No matter whether you are young or old, male or female, married or single, I
think How I Found Freedom in an Unfree Word will probably increase your
understanding of how erroneous thinking causes us to restrict our own freedom.
By increasing your awareness of erroneous thinking and offering you better
alternatives, Harry Browne gives you a chance to make choices that will
increase your freedom and happiness. Whether you want to make those choices is
up to you._

More info: [http://www.amazon.com/How-Found-Freedom-Unfree-
World/dp/0965...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Found-Freedom-Unfree-
World/dp/0965603679)

------
vy8vWJlco
Freedom: _noun_ ; 1. the state of having both the authority and ability to
direct the course of one's own life, including to _end_ it ( _IMHO_ ).

------
userulluipeste
Freedom, I am sad to say, is not something that all the people deserve. A
person deserve it only as long and as much as he/she appreciate it. Sometimes
of course, it's easier and tempting, in order to acquire and secure it, to
leverage one's efforts by seducing others with its appeal, no matter if they
are or aren't capable of enjoying it, and fight for freedom collectively.

...I definitely should follow digitalengineer's recommendation and get
(hopefully) a deeper take on freedom's concept.

